# Hard water stains in toilet



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the hard water stains in my toilet??????I have tried so many things and can NOT get it out. It is unsightly and when the Kids came to visit the Grandkids asked if I ever clean my toilet ! Please help .......
:grit:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Get all or most of the water out of the toilet. Pour white vinegar to over the water line. Let it stand overnight.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Very hard water here, and my toilets are older than I am, literally. This is a very old house. I tried everything, even those stupid pumice stones on a stick, but nothing worked to get rid of the hard water ring and those little calcified lines where the water flows down into the bowl. Finally when I was replacing the flooring in the bathrooms and had to take the toilets up, I let them dry, sprayed liberally with Lysol, and when dry again I used 220 grit garnet sandpaper and I sanded that stuff completely off. It didn't appear to mar the surface of the porcelian, or if it did you can't tell when the bowl is full of water. Not quite like new, but about 99% better than it was.

That's the only thing I have ever been able to do to fix mine.


----------

